# Questrum Looking for lady who told me !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lucky 1 (Feb 14, 2003)

Thank you I don,t know who you are but you told me about Questrum, and how it helped your husband . I,m so grateful to you I am on it and it works I have had no diarrhea for 3 weeks & I,m looking forward to going on a trip for the first time in 15 years. I f you read this please get back to me we are leaving in 3 days and won,t be back for 9 months . I hope this keeps working Thank you to the lady that took the time to read my post. Thank you Lucky 1


----------

